# Best Wii deals for Chr***mas?



## madzone (Nov 29, 2008)

We're planning on all clubing together to get the boys a Wii for christmas. Any good deals at the mo?


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 29, 2008)

We got one yesterday - seems they've got the price locked down - 179.99 is about average.  The Mrs did the research.  Ended up getting ours from Argos.  

One thing to remember though, is that you need to spend a lot more when you add in a couple of games, and the essential extra controllers - you only get one controller and one nunchuck, you'll need at least one of each extra, which'll set you back another 45 quid - then it's 30 odd quid per game...

Package deals are the way to go...


----------



## Kanda (Nov 29, 2008)

Or buy one of the games that comes with a controller then buy an additional nunchuck.


----------



## Addy (Nov 30, 2008)

You could try this


----------



## madzone (Nov 30, 2008)

Addy said:


> You could try this


 That's good but they won't be here in time


----------



## madzone (Nov 30, 2008)

Kanda said:


> Or buy one of the games that comes with a controller then buy an additional nunchuck.


 Which ones are they?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Nov 30, 2008)

could we hell get another nunchuck last Xmas


----------



## yield (Nov 30, 2008)

madzone said:


> Which ones are they?



Wii play and (remote/controller)

Amazon £29.20

play.com £29.99


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 30, 2008)

HMV had some good deals when I was in there last week, 179 with two games...


----------



## Addy (Nov 30, 2008)

Does anyone need a Wii Fit board + Game + Battery Pack?
I bought 1 for the kids and another for my aunty, but now she doesn't want it.
Before I put it on ebay, does anyone here want it for cost price (£79.98) + postage?

(Mods please remove if this is out of order)


----------



## softybabe (Nov 30, 2008)

Addy said:


> Does anyone need a Wii Fit board + Game + Battery Pack?
> I bought 1 for the kids and another for my aunty, but now she doesn't want it.
> Before I put it on ebay, does anyone here want it for cost price (£79.98) + postage?
> 
> (Mods please remove if this is out of order)



Good deal...2 wks too late for me


----------



## softybabe (Nov 30, 2008)

madzone said:


> We're planning on all clubing together to get the boys a Wii for christmas. Any good deals at the mo?



I got my Wii from Amazon for £169 and game for £10 as part of the deal


----------



## madzone (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for that softybabe - just got one from amazon 

I got Play with a controller as well.

I signed up for a month free trial of their business delivery thing so it should be delivered free tomorrow.  I did a bogof on some silly games on tesco direct as well so at least they'll have something else to play on crimbo day. Just got to see if they have any nunchucks in Game when I go into town and that's them sorted. Hurrah!!


----------



## softybabe (Dec 1, 2008)

madzone said:


> Thanks for that softybabe - just got one from amazon
> 
> I got Play with a controller as well.
> 
> I signed up for a month free trial of their business delivery thing so it should be delivered free tomorrow.  I did a bogof on some silly games on tesco direct as well so at least they'll have something else to play on crimbo day. Just got to see if they have any nunchucks in Game when I go into town and that's them sorted. Hurrah!!



coolio! 

Remember to put reminder on your phone so you can cancel the trial one day before it expires...that's what i did...cos it's easily forgotten about and they will charge


----------

